# ScoreBoard + Timers, Penalty, Bullets (Windows)



## Etarala (Aug 10, 2022)

Etarala submitted a new resource:

ScoreBoard + Timers, Penalty, Bullits (Windows) - Scoreboard with Timers, Penalty, Bullits



> This application is great for use in broadcasting various matches and sports games.
> Output parameters of timers, goals, penalties, current period, team names are uploaded to the "output" folder in the corresponding text files.
> Added the ability to use global hotkeys.
> Added bullets. The result of hitting or missing the gate is recorded in the "output" folder in the form of red or green circles.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Jabats (Oct 9, 2022)

Hi,
this seems like a really good scoreboard, but I can't get it running... 
Error messages:

"Computer is missing api-ms-win-core-path-l1-1-0.dll"

"Error loading Python DLL (python39.dll)"

Any fix for these?


----------



## ded_12 (Nov 11, 2022)

Отличное табло! Пользуюсь горячими клавишами, но не нашел как управлять вторыми удалениями. Есть возможность добавить? Есть возможность назначать свои горячие клавиши?


----------



## Etarala (Nov 17, 2022)

ded_12 said:


> Отличное табло! Пользуюсь горячими клавишами, но не нашел как управлять вторыми удалениями. Есть возможность добавить? Есть возможность назначать свои горячие клавиши?


Спасибо. Добавлю позже горячие клавиши на вторые удаления.


----------



## jasoku (Dec 6, 2022)

Etarala said:


> Etarala submitted a new resource:
> 
> ScoreBoard + Timers, Penalty, Bullits (Windows) - Scoreboard with Timers, Penalty, Bullits
> 
> ...


Hi,
This is what I have been looking for. I found a bug. If you have a penalty on going and clock stops because of the end of period still penalty clock continues running. I think penalty clock should pause automatically when period ends.
I need also main timer to run up to 15min or 20min as in Floorball timer runs up. Would you please add option to select up/down timer.


----------

